
D for Data Science: Calling R from D - aldacron
https://dlang.org/blog/2020/01/27/d-for-data-science-calling-r-from-d/
======
vnpc1
Does anyone actually need to do this? Doesn't interoping in the other
direction (calling D from R) at least make a bit more sense?

~~~
acomjean
We’d love to call R from php or python. Incredibly good stats. We use the
Rscript (To run r from command line) to generate graphs for the webs but to
call directly would be nice.

We tried extracting some of the phyper code into a stand alone application,
but not trivial.

~~~
ajay-d
Rpy2 should work, no? And reticulate is really great for calling python from R
[https://rstudio.github.io/reticulate/index.html](https://rstudio.github.io/reticulate/index.html)

~~~
santa_boy
Yes. Reticulate is great for R to Python.

In case you need data handoffs between various processes, you might want to
use an intermediate transition via a database, flat file, etc. It helped me
get over few problems of passing data around.

